# Table saw mod...or not...



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

If I were to build a sled for my table saw (Skil 3410), would you recommend cutting the small tabs from the slots or build a sled to accommodate them?

This is the one I have:
http://www.skiltools.com/Tools/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?model=3410


----------



## timbecht (Mar 16, 2013)

ok heres what i did on my ryobi bts16 table saw 

1 grind tabs off and file the edges
2 use the metal shelf standards from home depo
3 squash them a tad so they slide in slots they are 5/8 and fit the slots very well they are just a tad hight so cut a dado in bottom of sled and mount the bar to it


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I have the tabs on my craftsman and thanks for the idea I never thought about grinding them off.


----------



## timbecht (Mar 16, 2013)

here is a pic of what i am talking abouthttp://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/hows-my-homemade-miter-sled-60071/


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've ground the tabs off of my craftsman too, but can't ever get a good fit for a sled runner. I'll have to try the shelf standards. Thanks for the idea!


----------

